# apple treats



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I found these apple snacks in the baby food section. Graduates for toddlers. Mini Fruits bite-size apple. They are little pieces of freeze dried apples, so they dizzolve easily. I give them for a treat. I was afraid she would choke on a regular apple.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I found these apple snacks in the baby food section. Graduates for toddlers. Mini Fruits bite-size apple. They are little pieces of freeze dried apples, so they dizzolve easily. I give them for a treat. I was afraid she would choke on a regular apple.[/B]


I dont think it would be a problem as long as there isnt anything in the ingredients that is a red flag. Mine love apples


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Nothing but little pieces of freeze dried apples.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Are there any other ingredients listed......like preservatives? Some kind of sweetner? I know regular adult dried apples chips have lots of that sort of thing.

I would never give a little dog more than a few tiny morsels of apple, freeze dried or fresh. Apple is O.K., but I always take the skin off and shave just tiny pieces off for Frosty. I'll only hand feed it and only let him have a total of about a teaspoon or two. Apple would have a laxitive effect.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ooooh are they the "wagon wheels" ? buttercup LOOOOOOVES those. they get all sticky and messy in her face when she plays with them after deciding she doesn't want to chew them anymore LOL. buttercup is a big fan of the gerber baby treats. she loves the veggie puffs too. right now she is working on a new chewie that my friend's dog had. she saw daisy tear it apart like it was made of paper. butter is trying her hardest to do the same thing. it's not working LOL i may sneak some veggie puffs in and take the chewie from her for now....

ann marie and the "wagon wheels are FUN! you can eat them AND stick them in your facial furnishings!" buttercup


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

They are just little tiny pieces of freeze dried apple -nothing else. Perfect for a treat when you have been good.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Thats sounds like a good idea. I'll have to check them out. Thank you for sharing!*


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> ooooh are they the "wagon wheels" ? buttercup LOOOOOOVES those. they get all sticky and messy in her face when she plays with them after deciding she doesn't want to chew them anymore LOL. buttercup is a big fan of the gerber baby treats. she loves the veggie puffs too. right now she is working on a new chewie that my friend's dog had. she saw daisy tear it apart like it was made of paper. butter is trying her hardest to do the same thing. it's not working LOL i may sneak some veggie puffs in and take the chewie from her for now....
> 
> ann marie and the "wagon wheels are FUN! you can eat them AND stick them in your facial furnishings!" buttercup[/B]


Tucker likes the veggie puffs too. Of course, sometimes he has to play with them before eating them...and he rolls around on it and it gets stuck to his fur and he can't find it. So, of course mommie gets it unstuck and gives it to him just so he can play with it some more before eating it.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

apples are safe, the seeds are not.

i find mine love baby carrots sticks....also good for teeth....


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

Did someone say rahhhhh-pples?!?! My dogs are pouncing around this thread. They want mommy to bring the raahhhhh-pples (as scooby doo would say) out. I'm such a sucker for them. Guess I have to go to the store and buy some more.


----------

